# Removal of pin during global period



## JThomsett (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm sure this is a simple answer but it has caused some discussion in my office...
Can you charge for the pin removal, done in the office, if still in the global period ?  The explanation for 20670 is "This separate procedure by definition is usually a component of a more complex service and is not identified separately.  When performed alone or with other unrelated procedures/services it may be reported.  If performed alone, list the code;"

Can you please clarify?  Charge if done alone in office in global?  OR, is it included?  Thank you!


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 23, 2014)

Does your office charge separately for suture removal?  I would think pulling a pin would be included in the global procedure unless there were some type of complication.  When I had a pin pulled from my thumb due to a fracture, it took about two seconds and the surgeon did not bill separately.


----------



## OCD_coder (Apr 24, 2014)

For payers that follow Medicare rules, if the service is performed in the office it is included with the surgery when performed within the global period of the primary surgery and not billable.

For all other carriers, use modifier 58.


----------



## capatterson (Jun 2, 2016)

*pin removal in office*



OCD_coder said:


> For payers that follow Medicare rules, if the service is performed in the office it is included with the surgery when performed within the global period of the primary surgery and not billable.
> 
> For all other carriers, use modifier 58.




Can anyone post a link from CCI edits that supports pin removal not allowed in office setting while in global? I will have to have back up for my superiors to go along with this statement. Thanks in advance


----------



## megstone (May 15, 2019)

capatterson said:


> Can anyone post a link from CCI edits that supports pin removal not allowed in office setting while in global? I will have to have back up for my superiors to go along with this statement. Thanks in advance



Did you ever get the evidence for this?  I'm currently researching this topic


----------

